

Ning (and some Andreessen background) - drm237
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2007/08/andreessen
And then there's the issue of market competition from other social-networking players. Translation: What about Facebook?
======
mynameishere
_According to [some dumbass]..."The reality is that Facebook ... has moved up
the food chain and is no longer competing with anyone who is a social
network."_

Note to wired: Just because you're quoting someone doesn't mean you can print
blatant falsehoods as truth.

~~~
staunch
How can you call him a dumbass? Haven't you read the Jeff Pulver bio by Jeff
Pulver? <http://pulver.com/jeff/>

He's an amazing man, really, just ask him.

